# CPU busy light always on



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

Here's a peculiar problem. My CPU busy light (the RED one) continuously blinks. 

I've checked for spyware/adware etc. Have also tried booting into Linux, and the RED light still goes blink blink blink forever....

I'm pretty sure this wasn't happening before.

Any ideas ???


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Download HWMonitor and post a screenshot of you temperatures

Also go to your task manager and post a screenshot of your services and performance tab


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, processes and performance, not services


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Niram said:


> Download HWMonitor and post a screenshot of you temperatures
> 
> Also go to your task manager and post a screenshot of your services and performance tab


sorry abt the late reply. have exams goin on.
Here it is.. attached


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Niram said:


> Sorry, processes and performance, not services


oh. here are the processes.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

everything seems alright

can you list your full system specs including the power supply?


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Niram said:


> everything seems alright
> 
> can you list your full system specs including the power supply?


Ya. i did change my power supply. Old one got burnt. not sure if this issue started after changing the power supply.

my old power supply was this.

Mercury (this power supply got burnt. the reason i haven't figured out as yet.)
The fuse inside the power supply and my UPS fuse had burnt out too.
400W. 

Intel core 2 Duo E4500 2.2 Ghz 2Mb level 2 cache
MOtherboard Intel 945G
RAM 1 GB DDR2 667Mhz
128MB Intel integrated graphics

My current Power Supply
from some company call TechCom
450W with 2 Sata/Box
universal motherboard plug 20+4 pin 
+5VSB 2.0A

letme know if i've missed anything


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is a "CPU busy light". There are likely two LEDs on the front of the case. A power light, and a HDD (hard disk drive) activity light. The red LEC is likely for the HDD.

Your cpu usage, as seen in the images above, is 0%. Doesn't get any lower than that.


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Dogg said:


> What is a "CPU busy light". There are likely two LEDs on the front of the case. A power light, and a HDD (hard disk drive) activity light. The red LEC is likely for the HDD.
> 
> Your cpu usage, as seen in the images above, is 0%. Doesn't get any lower than that.


Thou art correct. There are 2 LED's. Green for power.
Its the red LED that im having issues with. It continuosly blinks. even when there is absolutely no activity. I understand that it is supposed to due to the background processes of the OS. but i've noticed that frequency. it's much lesser than what's happening now.

Now, it pretty much stays on, or to be more precise blinks extremely fast( like when there is actually some heavy activity)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows has an indexing service that runs when there is low activity. It could also be a virus or malware. Or several other software programs, such as AV can also be running.

And I wouldn't consider it a "problem", unless it is affecting PC use.


----------



## macnamara_jack (Oct 14, 2010)

you may need to upgrade your RAM i see youve only got 1GB and this is kinda minimal. It could be where your PC is having to use your paging file alot due to the lack of RAM. Perhaps a RAM upgrade is in order?


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

Dogg said:


> Windows has an indexing service that runs when there is low activity. It could also be a virus or malware. Or several other software programs, such as AV can also be running.
> 
> And I wouldn't consider it a "problem", unless it is affecting PC use.


In windows, I've turned off the antivirus. I've checked the processes. and stuff for virus/adware/malware. didnt get anything.

If it were the indexing service, then this wouldn't happen with linux.


----------



## metalmouth (Nov 16, 2010)

macnamara_jack said:


> you may need to upgrade your RAM i see youve only got 1GB and this is kinda minimal. It could be where your PC is having to use your paging file alot due to the lack of RAM. Perhaps a RAM upgrade is in order?


Well, i've always had 1GB. This "problem" wasn't there before. has only started recently. haven't added any new programs, that would require 1GB. 

It's running windows XP for which 1GB is adequate. 

Also,it behaves exactly the same way in Linux. Is there a paging file in Fedora Linux?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test the hard drive with the manufacturers diagnostic utility, do you know what brand drive it is?

http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto^


----------

